# UNION oral interview next week help plz.



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone. I am new to this site and so far I have found it very helpful. I will be having my oral interview for my local next week. I have never bin in a interview quite like this before and I must admit im a little nervous. I have bin in the trade for about 6 years now and I pretty much know what is expected and what it take to be in the trade. What I dont have is experience with a panel of guys interviewing me. Can any one please inform me on what to expect or even what would be appropriate to wear? I really am thankful for this opportunity and wouldnt want to mess it up. And suggestions are welcome thank you.


----------



## 226Mike (Dec 26, 2013)

They are going to ask some questions that probably won't make sense why they are asking them, but answer them truthfully. Also, don't. Be one of those guys who go in for a suit and tie, I saw 2 of me walking in for their interview as I was walking out, needless to say I don't see them in my class. go in there looking professional but at the same time ready to work at that exact second. As for the questions again, be honest and be firm. Why the union, benefits, the education, and the quality of work. You will do find, don't be nervous. Good luck brother.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bring your knee pads!

Jk, they will ask you about times you had a challenge and overcame it, maybe something about leadership, something about working with others, stuff like that. 

Oh, and the most important one. What do you think an electrician does?

Do not say hook up wires and stuff


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Tell em you are good at splicin'!


----------



## Swisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Learn how to spell first. Then just be honest, and don't tell how many things you can do but really can't. I see that happen to guys all the time with your amount of experience.


----------



## Swisher (Jul 28, 2013)

And tell them your good at "splicin" too.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Practice with a banana.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> Practice with a banana.




Its a union gig dude... always practice splicin' with a banana. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Swisher said:


> Learn how to spell first. Then just be honest, and don't tell how many things you can do but really can't. I see that happen to guys all the time with your amount of experience.


Im pretty sure you're not in the Union. For the interview does not consists of "thing's u can do" . As for being honest is something I will definitely be.


----------



## Swisher (Jul 28, 2013)

That's good, you should be honest. I just find it entertaining reading all these posts of "electricians " worrying about having work or like you just trying to even get into a " brotherhood " of laid off workers. I would never pay someone to just have a job. I've been an electrician for 10 years and a foreman for the last 4 and the only days I haven't worked that whole time is if or when I took vacation time, usually don't have time to running such big jobs constantly. Most union 10 year electricians aren't really 10 year, more like 3 with all that laid off time. Remember, last one on first one gone. Last one hired, first one fired. Haha. Good luck bud


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good for you.Not really sure what you having "10 year's" experience has anything to do with helping me to prepare for my oral interview though? But in my six years of experience I have never bin laid off once either. And I am "Forman" for my company as well. Thing is people like you are to scared to take the other step. Or just talk because of what you have heared .Have you bin in the union and got laid off before? Or why do u say a bunch of laid off brother's? Just want to know?


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol. I've only been off when I wanted to. A good hand will always have work. Just because a few of your good for nothing buddies had a rough go in the union doesn't mean we all are. 

They'll ask about experiences that required leadership, patience, ingenuity.......etc. Stick to the script, good money and a healthy retirement, but include something different to set you apart. They hear 100s of guys coming in talking about money. Make them remember you. Make yourself stand out.


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

southvalleysparky said:


> Lol. I've only been off when I wanted to. A good hand will always have work. Just because a few of your good for nothing buddies had a rough go in the union doesn't mean we all are.
> 
> They'll ask about experiences that required leadership, patience, ingenuity.......etc. Stick to the script, good money and a healthy retirement, but include something different to set you apart. They hear 100s of guys coming in talking about money. Make them remember you. Make yourself stand out.


Amen to that. Thank you for your tips, I will definitely try to set myself apart. And my friend in the union said its exactly like the non union companies. If you suck best be sure you're getting laid off. Maybe thats what swisher is talking about lol


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

This gets tiring. The same old broke-ass Union bashers piping in on each Union thread and the anti-Union mods turning the proverbial blind eye.


But decent, intelligent posters get the boot every day.

Unreal.


----------



## sae (Aug 17, 2012)

The interviewing board will likely be made up of half union labor guys and half office guys from local contractors. 

As far as clothing, you don't need a suit and tie, but a button down shirt is appropriate. Remember, to do well overall you need to please both labor and contractors. The labor side isn't as critical with appearance but the other side may like to see that you clean up alright, being that you could be the face of their company some day. I see a lot of bigger companies pushing "nice" clothes at work, especially on service trucks. 

For the interview itself, you will be asked pretty standard questions. ("Tell us about a time when..." "Explain how you have.." "In the past, what have you done when..?" "What do you think an electrician does?) Come up with an answer in a reasonable time, and answer every question with a real, honest answer and you should be fine. Like I think someone mentioned, do NOT talk like you know it all because you don't, and that will kill your chances.

Really, you just need to show that you can be one of the guys, aren't too nervous or uptight, and want to work and learn the trade. 

Good luck


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

They may ask "where do you see yourself after five years". Try to incorporate you being more knowledgeable about what you do however still eager about learning new things and trying to become better in your craft


----------



## kub (May 27, 2009)

Having recently done this ill give you a few tips I was given. I wore a suit and tie, that's up to you. Don't be nervous going in there, speak clearly don't sit there and say umm every other word chat it up a little try to make them laugh. Make sure you're clear about why you want to join the union. Remember these are just normal guys like you who used to work in the trade just like you. I interviewed in front of 6 guys, just went in there head high, made eye contact with everyone when talking and was honest with them. 

I watched a few guys go ahead of me and my interview was twice as long as theirs. They actually told me my interview was really good and Out of 700 guys who tested ,150 who interviewed I was chosen 1 out of 30 guys who were taken for this class. Good luck.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

they may give you a situation what would you do by yourself if. I think a good response would be try to make it safe as possible,, let your supervisor know somehow, also maybe get through this situation temporarily. they might ask you about your mechanical aptitude.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinsNation said:


> They may ask "where do you see yourself after five years". Try to incorporate you being more knowledgeable about what you do however still eager about learning new things and trying to become better in your craft


I'd answer that, "Living in alviso"


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

*332 interview*

sparkyy 408 well how do you think you did. any word if their taking a class and did they tell your score...


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I did ok. I was actually the last interview that day and had 4 guys ahead of me. I was the only one there at the time and was actually about an hour early. One of the guys interviewing walked up to the list n said my right hand man n said my name knowing I was the only one there n had 4 other guys ahead of me. He said I will interview you in a min or so n I actually cut infront of the others. They asked alot of questions like how many years I the trade. Whats companies did I mostly do commercial for n so on. The interview was about 25 minutes. Its bin about a week and I still havent received my letter with my score.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

come to think of it, you might want to practice with 2 bananas, or maybe 2 giant cucumbers. As the others said, don't forget your knee pads and lubrication.


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

that great news let us know how everything .hey do remember any of the questions they asked you . like how many were in the room with you .....


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I do I actually had two different interviews with two diff locals these past two weeks. All I can advise you is each local have their own ser of questions. Nothing different feom what ive heard herw. I can honestly say just keep it real honest that is what they are looking for.


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks ... what other local are accepting applications or what local did you apply


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

I applied to local 332 santa clara and 617 san mateo county


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey sparkyy408 did you get accepted in 332 or 617


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got in 332 books for 2 years. Still waiting on 617 response.


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

did they give you a score or ranking list .so you have to wait for 2 years


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

They gave me a score thats it


----------



## al532 (Feb 28, 2008)

how long did they take to send you the score leter after the interview


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

One week for 332 its bin past a week since the interview for 617


----------



## sae (Aug 17, 2012)

How did you score?


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

76.265


----------



## sae (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you talked to anyone at the hall or JATC since? It may be worthwhile to, just to see how that stands with other applicants.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

just call or email them. I did when I went through and they were happy to tell me.


----------



## sparkyy408 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got ny san mateo score today wich says I got a score of 478 out of a possible score of 500. My percentage is 95.6. Does anyone know what this means hood or bad? Would I receive some kind of different letter if I wer to be accepted right away? This is for local 617 san mateo county ca


----------



## Natan (May 27, 2013)

sparkyy408 said:


> I got in 332 books *for 2 years*.


What do you mean 2 years?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

sparkyy408 said:


> Good for you.Not really sure what you having "10 year's" experience has anything to do with helping me to prepare for my oral interview though? But in my six years of experience I have never BEEN laid off once either. And I am "Forman" for my company as well. Thing is people like you are to scared to take the other step. Or just talk because of what you have heared .Have you BEEN in the union and got laid off before? Or why do u say a bunch of laid off brother's? Just want to know?


 that's better


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Subd


----------

